#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται FESPA για σκυρόδεμα

## geozir

Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το στατικό πρόγραμμα Fespa για σκυρόδεμα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε να πουλήσει, παρακαλώ ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου στο *georgia.zira@gmail.com*

----------

